# Battlefield 3: Electronic Arts schwächt EULA von Origin nach Kritik ab - Weitere Details



## SebastianThoeing (29. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Electronic Arts schwächt EULA von Origin nach Kritik ab - Weitere Details* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Electronic Arts schwächt EULA von Origin nach Kritik ab - Weitere Details


----------



## nullskill (29. August 2011)

schwächt nicht genügend ab: festplatten und browserverlauf geht EA mal GAR NIX an!!!
derzeit hoffe ich, dass kaum spieler die langersehnten games kaufen werden! so schmerzlich der verzicht auf bf3 und swtor sein wird...


----------



## School10 (29. August 2011)

Sry EA - nicht mit mir! Ich hatte mich auf BF3 gefreut, aber so nicht! Und die Games nicht auf Steam zu bringen ist mir auch nicht recht!


----------



## Parady (29. August 2011)

Warum wollen die mir jetzt auch noch Werbung zusenden? Das hier läuft nicht so, wie im Privatfernsehen. Wir zahlen hier nämlich 60€ um eine Lizenz zu erwerben. Schlimm genug! Da will ich nicht auch noch Werbung von irgendwelchen Firmen bekommen. 

Jetzt überlege ich mir langsam, Battlefield 3 vielleicht doch nicht zu kaufen. Werde ja demnächst sowieso keine Zeit fürs gamen haben..


----------



## kornhill (29. August 2011)

nullskill schrieb:


> schwächt nicht genügend ab: festplatten und browserverlauf geht EA mal GAR NIX an!!!
> derzeit hoffe ich, dass kaum spieler die langersehnten games kaufen werden! so schmerzlich der verzicht auf bf3 und swtor sein wird...


 
Ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen versucht mich schlau zu machen. Da wurde noch gesagt das man für die Retail von TOR kein Origin braucht. Ich glaube das zwar erst wenn ich es sehe, aber gesagt wurde zumindest das Origin nicht Pflicht für TOR ist. Die Preorder Versionen von TOR stehen auch schon in den Regalen, von dem her ist es wahrscheinlich nicht so leicht hier noch Änderungen zu machen. Origin Pflicht müsste auf der Pre-Order Packung angegeben sein, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, und ich habe nichts davon auf der Packung gesehen/gefunden.


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. August 2011)

achja, wie sicher ist eigentlich der Origin Browser? Das wüsst ich gerne denn man kann auch von ihm aus auf battlelog gehen/zugreifen. Meine erste Origin browser Seite war übrigens PCGames  allerdings überflutet mit Werbebannern, da bekam ich zuviel und schloss ihn wieder .


----------



## D3us (29. August 2011)

Ich glaub ich werd es mir jetzt auch nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## spike00 (29. August 2011)

"Wir werden niemals Spyware installieren..."
Wir installieren nur Prgramme die Daten sammeln und uns schicken.

Ironie? XD

Ich kann nur jedem raten seine BF3 Vorbestellung zu stonieren, damit EA merkt wie toll die Kunden ihre Schnüffprogramme finden!


----------



## byaliar (29. August 2011)

Ganz meiner meinung


----------



## Blasterishere (29. August 2011)

Ich werd es mir kaufen, weil BF3 nen geiles game wird und Dice nichts dazu kann wie EA das macht. Und was EA macht ist in meinen Augen alles andere als Schlimm, gibt viele EULA die genauso aufgebaut sind und es werden permanent auch in diesem Augenblick informationen über eure Soft- und Hardware weitergegeben ohne das ihr das bemerkt. Werdet ihr deswegen mit Werbung zugesapmt? Nein. Werdet ihr ausspionoiert um eure Aktvitäten festzustellen um euch zugeschnittene Werbung oder irgendwas zu bekommen? Nein. Wie es da steht es wird zur verbesserung und zur allgemeinen Marktforschung verwendet um herauszufinden, wie man Produkte und co für den Kunden besser zuschneiden kann und Bugs und etc. zu beheben. Versteht ihr das einfach nicht oder denkt ihr nur an Stasi Zeiten zurück und jede firma ist das pure Böse. tztztz.


----------



## nullskill (29. August 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen versucht mich schlau zu machen. Da wurde noch gesagt das man für die Retail von TOR kein Origin braucht. Ich glaube das zwar erst wenn ich es sehe, aber gesagt wurde zumindest das Origin nicht Pflicht für TOR ist. Die Preorder Versionen von TOR stehen auch schon in den Regalen, von dem her ist es wahrscheinlich nicht so leicht hier noch Änderungen zu machen. Origin Pflicht müsste auf der Pre-Order Packung angegeben sein, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, und ich habe nichts davon auf der Packung gesehen/gefunden.


 
das wär natürlich nice!


----------



## nullskill (29. August 2011)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Werdet ihr deswegen mit Werbung zugesapmt? Nein. Werdet ihr ausspionoiert um eure Aktvitäten festzustellen um euch zugeschnittene Werbung oder irgendwas zu bekommen? Nein. Wie es da steht es wird zur verbesserung und zur allgemeinen Marktforschung verwendet um herauszufinden, wie man Produkte und co für den Kunden besser zuschneiden kann und Bugs und etc. zu beheben. Versteht ihr das einfach nicht oder denkt ihr nur an Stasi Zeiten zurück und jede firma ist das pure Böse. tztztz.



punkt 1 is schonmal falsch! JA wird man! emails kommen jeden tag so einige im spamfilter an!
punkt 2 auch falsch! auf jeder website mit amazon, zalando, ebay oder ähnlichen bannern wird mir immer angezeigt, was ich vor kurzem gesucht, gekauft oder wo ich draufgeklickt habe. DAS kommt eher aus cookies, schon klar, aber dennoch rechtfertigt NICHTS die durchsuchung meiner festplatte oder des browserverlaufs!


----------



## X3niC (29. August 2011)

Niemand hat vor eine Mauer zu errichten


----------



## Blasterishere (29. August 2011)

nullskill schrieb:


> punkt 1 is schonmal falsch! JA wird man! emails kommen jeden tag so einige im spamfilter an!
> punkt 2 auch falsch! auf jeder website mit amazon, zalando, ebay oder ähnlichen bannern wird mir immer angezeigt, was ich vor kurzem gesucht, gekauft oder wo ich draufgeklickt habe. DAS kommt eher aus cookies, schon klar, aber dennoch rechtfertigt NICHTS die durchsuchung meiner festplatte oder des browserverlaufs!


 Also zu Punkt 1. Ich habe noch nie spam bekommen bezogen auf Sachen die ich auf meiner Festplatte oder Browserverlauf habe. Noch nie. Kann sein das es andere leute gibt die überall ihre Daten angeben und deshalb sowas zugesendet bekommt ich gehöre aber nicht dazu.
Zu Punkt 2. Es wir nicht nach irgendwelchen Dateien gesucht die du aufn Rechner hat sondern nur was du isntalliert hast, was mit einem Origin Spiel zu problemen kommen kann, was du für Spiele hast damit EA feststellen kann welche Games sie in zukunft machen sollen und und und. Es interessiert EA einen dreck was du für pornos, Bilder und Word Dokumente hast. Ihr Geschäft is Games und deswegen werden zu einer sehr sehr sehr großen Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nur dinge relevant dazu nachgeschaut dir persönlich NICHT zugeordnet und nur für den allgemeinen entwicklungen für andere Games verwendet oder Support. Also anscheinend müssen hier viele eine ganze Menge zu verbergen haben.


----------



## Hadefixx (29. August 2011)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Ich werd es mir kaufen, weil BF3 nen geiles game wird und Dice nichts dazu kann wie EA das macht. Und was EA macht ist in meinen Augen alles andere als Schlimm, gibt viele EULA die genauso aufgebaut sind und es werden permanent auch in diesem Augenblick informationen über eure Soft- und Hardware weitergegeben ohne das ihr das bemerkt. Werdet ihr deswegen mit Werbung zugesapmt? Nein. Werdet ihr ausspionoiert um eure Aktvitäten festzustellen um euch zugeschnittene Werbung oder irgendwas zu bekommen? Nein. Wie es da steht es wird zur verbesserung und zur allgemeinen Marktforschung verwendet um herauszufinden, wie man Produkte und co für den Kunden besser zuschneiden kann und Bugs und etc. zu beheben. Versteht ihr das einfach nicht oder denkt ihr nur an Stasi Zeiten zurück und jede firma ist das pure Böse. tztztz.


 
So "duldbar" wie die EULA im aktuallisierten zustand nun ist, war sie bisher allerdings nicht. Dein "tztztz" Beitrag übersieht was uns vor diesen Änderungen aufgebrummt werden sollte. In dem Ausmaß hats noch keine Userspionage gegeben. Ich denke es werden sich allein durch die aktuellen Änderungen genug Leute positiv stimmen lassen in bezug auf origin. Ich werds mir so wahrscheinlich auch kaufen... wird mit sicherheit die Bombe der letzten Jahre und wie du sagst - ausspioniert werden wir schon lange (zumindest in dem ausmaß wie es jetz auch bei origin geändert wurde) - no problem for me. nur was DAVOR war... war nicht akzeptabel.

Die Aussagen immerwieder... das wir alle nur paraniod wären und nichtmal merken das wir sowieso schon alle daten verschicken... das stimmt - aber NICHT in dem Ausmaß wie origin das hätte tun sollen. Sieh das du wie du willst, aber Recht haben ist was anderes. Gefährliches halbwissen! Oder bist du einer von denen? Also einer von den Schäfchen welche die Globalisierung und vergläserung des Menschen zuzüglich zur Degradierung zu einer Werberelevanz Nummer gutheisen?


----------



## Hadefixx (29. August 2011)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Also zu Punkt 1. Ich habe noch nie spam bekommen bezogen auf Sachen die ich auf meiner Festplatte oder Browserverlauf habe. Noch nie. Kann sein das es andere leute gibt die überall ihre Daten angeben und deshalb sowas zugesendet bekommt ich gehöre aber nicht dazu.
> Zu Punkt 2. Es wir nicht nach irgendwelchen Dateien gesucht die du aufn Rechner hat sondern nur was du isntalliert hast, was mit einem Origin Spiel zu problemen kommen kann, was du für Spiele hast damit EA feststellen kann welche Games sie in zukunft machen sollen und und und. Es interessiert EA einen dreck was du für pornos, Bilder und Word Dokumente hast. Ihr Geschäft is Games und deswegen werden zu einer sehr sehr sehr großen Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nur dinge relevant dazu nachgeschaut dir persönlich NICHT zugeordnet und nur für den allgemeinen entwicklungen für andere Games verwendet oder Support. Also anscheinend müssen hier viele eine ganze Menge zu verbergen haben.



wie naiv... hast du irgendne Ahnung was in großen Firmen so gemacht wird um Umsatz zu generieren?
Du beziehst dich NUR auf die EULA wie sie aktuell ist. Wie sie davor war, ignorierst du - und DARUM haben alle so geweint. Allerdings... wie auch immer. Ich denke nicht das du verstehst um was es beim Sammeln von Userdaten geht...


----------



## Blasterishere (29. August 2011)

Hadefixx schrieb:


> So "duldbar" wie die EULA im aktuallisierten zustand nun ist, war sie bisher allerdings nicht. Dein "tztztz" Beitrag übersieht was uns vor diesen Änderungen aufgebrummt werden sollte. In dem Ausmaß hats noch keine Userspionage gegeben. Ich denke es werden sich allein durch die aktuellen Änderungen genug Leute positiv stimmen lassen in bezug auf origin. Ich werds mir so wahrscheinlich auch kaufen... wird mit sicherheit die Bombe der letzten Jahre und wie du sagst - ausspioniert werden wir schon lange (zumindest in dem ausmaß wie es jetz auch bei origin geändert wurde) - no problem for me. nur was DAVOR war... war nicht akzeptabel.
> 
> Die Aussagen immerwieder... das wir alle nur paraniod wären und nichtmal merken das wir sowieso schon alle daten verschicken... das stimmt - aber NICHT in dem Ausmaß wie origin das hätte tun sollen. Sieh das du wie du willst, aber Recht haben ist was anderes. Gefährliches halbwissen! Oder bist du einer von denen? Also einer von den Schäfchen welche die Globalisierung und vergläserung des Menschen zuzüglich zur Degradierung einer Werberelevanz Nummer gutheisen?



Also ich stimme dir zu, das vorher war sehr sehr grenzwertig, auch wenn ich immer versuche die hersteller zu schützen und das Gute in ihnen zu sehen.
Psst ich verrate doch nicht meinen Arbeitgeber  Ne, quatsch ich finde einfach mal soll nicht alles so eng sehen, auch wenn das natürlich auch "gefährlich" werden kann. Aber solange ich nichts zu verbergen habe


----------



## N7ghty (29. August 2011)

nullskill schrieb:


> punkt 1 is schonmal falsch! JA wird man! emails kommen jeden tag so einige im spamfilter an!
> punkt 2 auch falsch! auf jeder website mit amazon, zalando, ebay oder ähnlichen bannern wird mir immer angezeigt, was ich vor kurzem gesucht, gekauft oder wo ich draufgeklickt habe. DAS kommt eher aus cookies, schon klar, aber dennoch rechtfertigt NICHTS die durchsuchung meiner festplatte oder des browserverlaufs!


 Ok, zu Punkt 2 kann ich sagen, dass das nichts mit der Durchsuchung deiner Festplatte zu tun hat. Vielmehr speichert Amazon, auf was du auf amazon.de geklickt hast und empfiehlt dir dann ähnliche Produkte, die werden mit der Berechnung von Schnittmengen erstellt und nicht, indem dein Pc durchsucht wird. In den Cookies wird der ganze Spaß dann gespeichert und von der Webseite wieder abgerufen.
Zu Punkt 1 kann ich nur recht geben. Jede Firma verspricht, dass sie meine Daten nicht weitergeben und trotzdem kommen ständig irgendwelche Spammails von sexarena.com oder anderen seriösen Seiten an. Dabei muss man sich dann fragen, ob man damit leben kann oder nicht.


----------



## memberx1 (29. August 2011)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> ...und deswegen werden zu einer sehr sehr sehr großen *Wahrscheinlichkeit*...


Da ist der Haken.


----------



## Hadefixx (29. August 2011)

zu verbergen hab ich ja auch nix... aber wenn die ohne zu fragen oder mich um Erlaubniss zu bitten Geld mit meiner Person bzw. mit den Daten zu meiner Person verdienen will ich verdammtnochmal WAS DAVON ABHABEN oder ich lege mich queer. hast Minority Report gesehen? Lust auf so ne Zukunft? Me NOT


----------



## Hadefixx (29. August 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 1 kann ich nur recht geben. Jede Firma verspricht, dass sie meine Daten nicht weitergeben und trotzdem kommen ständig irgendwelche Spammails von sexarena.com oder anderen seriösen Seiten an. Dabei muss man sich dann fragen, ob man damit leben kann oder nicht.


 
Geeenau ! Kann man gut sehen wenn man ne wirklich alte Email Adresse hat. Meine GMX Adresse hab ich so ums Jahr 2000 erstellt. In der Zeit natürlich bei UNZÄHLIGEN websites queer durch die Inhaltsbank mit der Email angemeldet und jedesmal wenn ne Website aufgelöst wird und die Ihre Nutzerdatenbank verkaufen - erhalte ich irgend ne neue Spamshice die oft sogar den Namen den ich damals hatte als Betreff verwenden "Guten Tag Herr Heribert Adler..."


----------



## Joerg2 (29. August 2011)

sagt mal: wisst ihr, wie man bei EA seine MasterID ändert ? Also den Kontonamen? Ich hab den Support angeschrieben, aber der wollte zur "Überprüfung" Daten, die ich EA nie gegeben habe....


----------



## quaaaaaak (29. August 2011)

@Joerg2
am besten du löst das ganze im livechat(englisch) wenn du das noch nicht getan hast, und wenn du di edaten nicht rausgeben willst wird man dir kaum helfen können, du kannst es zwar noch ein paar mal probieren vll winkt dich ja einer durch


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (29. August 2011)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> sagt mal: wisst ihr, wie man bei EA seine MasterID ändert ? Also den Kontonamen? Ich hab den Support angeschrieben, aber der wollte zur "Überprüfung" Daten, die ich EA nie gegeben habe....


 
Soweit ich weiß kann man den Kontennamen überhaupt nicht ändern.


----------



## mimc1 (29. August 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann man den Kontennamen überhaupt nicht ändern.


 Falsch wende dich an den Ea support habe ich gestern auch gemacht . Bin gestern richtig begeistert gewessen der Mitarbeiter war richtig korreckt und hat den Namen ohne großes Murren geändert Top so muss das sein


----------



## Odin333 (29. August 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Falsch wende dich an den Ea support habe ich gestern auch gemacht . Bin gestern richtig begeistert gewessen der Mitarbeiter war richtig korreckt und hat den Namen ohne großes Murren geändert Top so muss das sein


 
Ist ja alles schön und gut, wenn man an einen netten Supportmitarbeiter gerät, aber es ist doch wohl ein Witz, dass man den Support kontaktieren muss, wenn man seinen Kontonamen geändert haben will.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (29. August 2011)

sie nehmen sich der kritik an.


----------



## HMCpretender (29. August 2011)

Das schöne an EULAs in Onlinespielen ist: man kann sie jederzeit ändern und der Spieler kann nichts dagegen tun (außer sein bereits bezahltes Spiel in die Tonne zu werfen).


----------



## Chronik (29. August 2011)

Ich hab da mal, sagen wir bitte, an PCGames. Ich hab das schon mal in einen anderen Thread geschrieben da hat man aber nicht drauf reagiert. Das war in den Artikel: Weitere Rückschlage für PC spieler.
Link: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...e-origin-account-gebunden-13.html#post9340331 (mein Eintrag)
Hier noch mal meine bitte:
Könnte mal PCGames eine Umfrage machen (Nur für die PC-Version)? Mit 6 Möglichkeiten:
    1. Ich hab BF3 vorbestellt, werde das auch lassen
    2. Ich hab BF3 vorbestellt, weiß noch nicht ob ich es stoniere
    3. Ich hab BF3 vorbestellt aber mitleiweile die Vorbestellung schon stoniert, wegen den Nachteilen (Origin Zwang, Datenaustausch, ...)
    4. Ich werde mir BF3 nicht unter diesen Zwängen vorbestellen, erst wenn EA was ändert (Origin Zwang, Datenaustausch, ...)
    5. Ich werde mir BF3 nicht vorbestellen/kaufen
6. Weiß noch nicht ob ich mir BF3 vorbestelle bzw. später zulege. Werde weiter News abwarten!
    Die Fragen sind nur Ideen. Wenn Ihr so eine Umfrage startet, müsst Ihr nicht solche Antwortmöglichkeiten nehmen.
    Mich würde mal Interessieren wer sich BF3 nun nicht mehr Vorbestellt bzw. wer die Vorbestellung stoniert hat. Darum ja auch die Umfrage.
Edit: Hab die Antwortmöglichkeiten editiert


----------



## Renox1 (29. August 2011)

Vorbildlich, sich der Kritik anzunehmen.


----------



## CoA-Labaer (29. August 2011)

*thumbsup* für EA. Sehr schön.


----------



## Hadefixx (29. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal, sagen wir bitte, an PCGames. Ich hab das schon mal in einen anderen Thread geschrieben da hat man aber nicht drauf reagiert. Das war in den Artikel: Weitere Rückschlage für PC spieler.
> Link: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...e-origin-account-gebunden-13.html#post9340331 (mein Eintrag)
> Hier noch mal meine bitte:
> Könnte mal PCGames eine Umfrage machen (Nur für die PC-Version)? Mit 6 Möglichkeiten:
> ...



würde mich auch interessieren! Auch von mir die selbe Bitte an die Redakteure. Allerdings wärs da echt schön gewesen VOR den änderungen schon mal nen poll gehabt zu haben um den dann mit nem jetzt ausgeführten vergleichen zu können... Ich denke mit den neuen Änderungen werden sich viele doch dafür entscheiden Datacollectorfield 3 zu kaufen. Mich eingeschlossen obwohl ich ein riesen verweigerer solcher machenschaften bin 

Allerdings haben 99% aller agbs die man so findet genau den selben Mist drinnstehn wie es EA nun hat und das schon seid langer zeit... solange die gesammelten daten anonymisiert sind und nur die für Support, Bugfreiheit und Cheatfreiheit relevanten Daten gesammelt werden... sollen sie halt. Dazu gehören halt auch IP Adresse und am pc installierte Software - aber genau die gleichen Daten überprüft auch Punkbuster und dergleich schon seid zeiten weit entfernt von onlinezwang und origin. der einzige Punkt, den ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist wieso die interesse am Browserverlauf haben wenn die daten nicht für werbezwecke dritter verkauft werden sollen - seh ich keinen sinn darin auser mehr Infos über MICH zu erlangen. Oder wollen die per Browserverlauf jetz Cheater aufdecken?


----------



## Corlagon (29. August 2011)

erschreckend, dass sich einige leute durch so eine augenwischerei versöhnlich stimmen lassen.

EA 2:0 Spieler


----------



## dohderbert (29. August 2011)

ich bleib weiterhin spektisch, EA hat einen Käufer weniger, echt schade !!


----------



## zwxk (29. August 2011)

Äh was genau haben sie jetzt geändert? Dass sie nicht "alle" Daten mit mir persönlich verknüpfen oder dass sie nicht meine Daten an Dritte verscherbeln?

Darüber freut sich auch noch wer? Das seht ihr als Eingehen auf die Kritik?

EA kann es SCH*** egal sein was ich installier, wieviele Fehler dabei entstehen etc.

Und wenn die was optimieren wollen dann können sie gleich beim Menü/Serverbrowser von Bad Company 2 anfangen - weil da brauch ich nicht Millionen von Daten zu sammeln um zu sehen, dass die überhaupt nicht richtig funktionieren!

Ich kauf mir sicherlich keinen Datensammler - nehm ich noch nicht einmal geschenkt!


----------



## xotoxic242 (29. August 2011)

Bleibt letztlich jeden selbst überlassen.
Erschreckend ist nur das sich die Leute vom Staat auch in Sachen Datenschutz verarschen lassen und sich nicht so dermaßen aufregen wie über die Platform eines Computerspieles.
DAS finde ich erschreckend.Aber das juckt anscheindend keinen so.


----------



## Svatlas (29. August 2011)

KGB 3 wird immer noch nicht gekauft....Lutschen uns weiterhin aus...und was bitte schön hat meine Hardware Software und Co mit Bugfixing zutun? Oder ist Adope Photoshop gekoppelt mit KGB 3 dann das ich mir eine schönere Grafik retuschieren kann?

Ne im Ernst aber denen ist nicht zutrauen...Hoffe weitere stornieren ihre Bestellungen und sie lenken noch mehr ein. Der erste Schritt ist getan. Der Rest verkauft ruhig eure Seele oder Oma.


----------



## ChrisSchneider85 (29. August 2011)

bald wird noch verlangt dass man beim kauf eines spiels lohnabrechnung und dna probe abreicht...muss man sich da wundern das immer noch leute spiele illegal runterladen...wo man einfach nur installieren und zocken kann (wie es früher mal war)??
mit steam hab ich ja mittlerweile abgefunden aba muss jedes spiel einene eigene third party software mitbringen um multiplayer zu  zocken oder angemeldet sein muss wenn mann offline zocken will....?? ist doch lächerlich und nervig...wer 60€ für ein spiel ausgibt der will das doch auch zocken und nich sich ers 2 stunden lang bei irgendwelchen netzwerken anmelden.... 

und wer glaubt denn dass EA zurückgerudert ist weil man eingesehen das es vll. zu viel des guten war mit der informationssammlerei? wenn sich niemand beschwert hätte wärs immer noch so...also immer schön weiter kritisieren und protestieren....bin mal gespannt wann ein facebook account etc. PFLICHT wird um ein spiel installieren zu können..nachdem man bereits geld bezahlt hat...


----------



## Hadefixx (29. August 2011)

na ich vs. staat ... hab ich bisher immer mit "bewährung" verloren.
aber ich vs. BF3 ... ich muss es nicht kaufen. :>
mal sehen, hoffe die ändern noch einige stellen ab und ich hoffe... sie halten sich an ihre agbs


----------



## Bitfreezer (29. August 2011)

Vorschlag der mich zum Kauf von Battlefield 3/Anmeldung bei Origin bewegen würde: Macht doch z. B. monatliche freiwillige Umfragen, wo man mit einem Klick teilnehmen/nicht teilnehmen auswählen kann und vorab sieht, welche Daten übermittelt werden. Die Gesamtstatistik der vorletzten Umfrage könnte dann auch öffentlich sein. Ähnlich wie bei Steam: Verlauf der CPU-Durchschnittsleistung, Nvidia vs. AMD, Top 100 installierte Programme, Top 100 installierte EA Spiele, uvm.


----------



## Chronik (29. August 2011)

nicht das es vergessen wird. Ich will eine UMFRAGE^^


Chronik schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal, sagen wir bitte, an PCGames. Ich hab das schon mal in einen anderen Thread geschrieben da hat man aber nicht drauf reagiert. Das war in den Artikel: Weitere Rückschlage für PC spieler.
> Link: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...e-origin-account-gebunden-13.html#post9340331 (mein Eintrag)
> Hier noch mal meine bitte:
> Könnte mal PCGames eine Umfrage machen (Nur für die PC-Version)? Mit 6 Möglichkeiten:
> ...



oder soll ich mal dem Herrn Thöing eine PN schreiben?


----------



## X3niC (29. August 2011)

Sry leute aber ich glaube den wenigstens hier, dass die sich das Spiel nicht kaufen....Wahrscheinlich ist die Hälfte von euch bei Facebook angemeldet, oder studivz, etc....Ich will jetzt hier keinen flamen aber ich glaube es einfach nicht. Ich werde es mir kaufen, weil es mir relativ egal ist. Wenn es Personenbezogen wäre bzw Ip-bezogen würde es mir mehr sorgen machen...aber so...da ist facebook und jeder onlineshop genauso schlimm.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. August 2011)

Der ganze Originkram gehört genau da rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IceGamer (29. August 2011)

ich könnt mir wirklich gut vorstellen, dass ea mit B3 groß an image gewinnen könnte, selbst ein steam-zwang wäre nicht so hart kritisiert worden, aber ich hab den eindruck, dass ea einfach mal auf's image schei$t... dieses origin befriedigt niemanden und dass gerade dice da mit reingezogen wird und Battlefield 3 so unattracktiv macht find ich nur dumm...
ohne origin würde ea sicherlich mehr battlefield 3-spiele absetzen... viel mehr!


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. August 2011)

hahah macht ihr mal alle ich habe bf3 schon lange gekauft ich find origin auch ok aber das muß jeder selber wissen nur ich mach mir kein kopf ich habe nix zu verbergen.


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. August 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Sry leute aber ich glaube den wenigstens hier, dass die sich das Spiel nicht kaufen....Wahrscheinlich ist die Hälfte von euch bei Facebook angemeldet, oder studivz, etc....Ich will jetzt hier keinen flamen aber ich glaube es einfach nicht. Ich werde es mir kaufen, weil es mir relativ egal ist. Wenn es Personenbezogen wäre bzw Ip-bezogen würde es mir mehr sorgen machen...aber so...da ist facebook und jeder onlineshop genauso schlimm.


 

richtig so seh ich das auch ich kaufe mir auch ubisoft spiele wenn ich ein game haben will dann kauf ich es mir egal was ist muß ich ja wissen


----------



## Raffnek30000 (29. August 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> hahah macht ihr mal alle ich habe bf3 schon lange gekauft ich find origin auch ok aber das muß jeder selber wissen nur ich mach mir kein kopf ich habe nix zu verbergen.


 
ich frage mich ob du immer noch der meinung bist wenn du mal eine hausdurchsuchung hast ohne das du irgendwas gemacht hast nur weil du wegen irgendeiner dummen sammelwut ins visier geraten bist und auf einmal dein umfeld negativ von dir spricht nach dem motto " guck mal der da, war nicht die polizei letztens bei dem?" am besten wenn dann noch so vollpfosten denkt er kann sich profilieren und sagt "ja war bestimmt wegen kipo" dein dummes gesicht will ich dann mal sehen.

menschen wie dir wünsche ich sowas echt mal und verlust des arbeitsplatzes und alles was da zugehört, die ganze palette halt nur damit ihr mal merkt wie bescheuert der satz "ich habe ja nix zu verbergen" ist!


----------



## Famer555 (29. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal, sagen wir bitte, an PCGames. Ich hab das schon mal in einen anderen Thread geschrieben da hat man aber nicht drauf reagiert. Das war in den Artikel: Weitere Rückschlage für PC spieler.
> Link: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...e-origin-account-gebunden-13.html#post9340331 (mein Eintrag)
> Hier noch mal meine bitte:
> Könnte mal PCGames eine Umfrage machen (Nur für die PC-Version)? Mit 6 Möglichkeiten:
> ...







Die darf dann aber nicht fehlen:


7. Ich habe BF3 vorbestellt, werde es auch nicht abbestellen, aber werde in Foren und in Umfragen meine Stornierung von BF3 kundtun, in der Hoffnung, dass sich etwas ändert in Bezug auf Orgin.


----------



## wannaplay (29. August 2011)

Ich hab seit mw2 infinity ward mit activision boykottiert und versucht so viele wie möglich davor zu bewahren  für Maps Geld auszugeben... doch anscheinend sind wir mittlerweile an einem Punkt gekommen wo große Hersteller an der Software rummanipulieren um uns als Dauerkunden zu behalten

Also ich wollte eig bf3 kaufen doch hab mich gerade unentschieden denn nur weil diese Zeilen aus der end user verschwunden sind heißt es nicht das sie sich auch dran halten 

Und das was in der end user drin stand war ein Geständnis der Verwendung von  spyware und wenn der grossteil der Menschheit ein geistiges alter von 5 hat dann sollen sie sich ausspionieren lassen


Und zu guter letzt bin ich mir sicher das Origin die Möglichkeit hat installierte Spiele mit dem ea kundenkonto zu vergleichen...


----------



## spike00 (29. August 2011)

Ich wette in dem Battelog wird man immer schön mit Werbung zugespammt....zb. sie sehen, dass du Mass Effekt 1 hast, jetzt werden sie dich vl. jeden Monat fragen ob du nicht auch 2, 3 kaufen willst oder alle anderen Spiele des Genre

Das wird dann irgendwann so wie die Straßenverkäufer im Ausland die immer aufdringlicher werden...

Klicke dich erst durch 3 Werbungen bis du zum Serverbrowser gelangst...

Und das große Problem mit dem Datensammeln ist ja die Sicherheit,...auf die scheißen ja die Konzerne und es ist für Hacker leicht an die Daten zu kommen, die uns dann damit Schaden werden.
Nicht jetzt auf das hier bezogen aber allgemein....

Die Datensammelei dient nur Marketing zwecken....so geldgeil wie die Konzerne sind werden sie nicht noch Geld investieren, die Daten für Verbesserungen auszulesen...das ich nicht lache.

Und mein Ping wird auch nicht besser wenn sie wissen welchen Drucker ich habe oder welche anderen Spiele.


----------



## Blasterishere (29. August 2011)

wannaplay schrieb:


> Also ich wollte eig bf3 kaufen doch hab mich gerade unentschieden denn nur weil diese Zeilen aus der end user verschwunden sind heißt es nicht das sie sich auch dran halten.


 Klar und wenn nichts dadrin steht heißt das ja auch nicht das Sie es nicht tun würden. Und ICQ hat sowas auch nicht drinnen stehen, ja vielleicht spionieren die auch alle gerade aus, steht ja nicht drinnen.


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. August 2011)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> ich frage mich ob du immer noch der meinung bist wenn du mal eine hausdurchsuchung hast ohne das du irgendwas gemacht hast nur weil du wegen irgendeiner dummen sammelwut ins visier geraten bist und auf einmal dein umfeld negativ von dir spricht nach dem motto " guck mal der da, war nicht die polizei letztens bei dem?" am besten wenn dann noch so vollpfosten denkt er kann sich profilieren und sagt "ja war bestimmt wegen kipo" dein dummes gesicht will ich dann mal sehen.
> 
> menschen wie dir wünsche ich sowas echt mal und verlust des arbeitsplatzes und alles was da zugehört, die ganze palette halt nur damit ihr mal merkt wie bescheuert der satz "ich habe ja nix zu verbergen" ist!


 


hahaha ich lach mich weg wegen was sollen die den bitte kommen ??? meine spiele und was weiß ich alles ich habe alles orginal gekauft habe nix gebranndes hier wenn du so was meinst und auch nix auf meiner festplatte allso stress mich nicht ab


----------



## Corlagon (29. August 2011)

IceGamer schrieb:


> ohne origin würde ea sicherlich mehr battlefield 3-spiele absetzen... viel mehr!


 
vielleicht.

das dürfte vermutlich aber zweitrangig sein. ich denke die umsatzeinbußen (wenn überhaupt) werden sich dank der guten qualität von bf3 in grenzen halten. meiner meinung nach geht es hier in erster linie darum, eine origin-akzeptanz zu kultivieren, um in zukunft schön kassieren zu können. nur die wenigsten werden wegen des origin-zwangs auf bf3 verzichten. 

anfangs nimmt man es vielleicht nur zähneknirschend in kauf aber mit der zeit lernt man die vorteile zu schätzen und die nachteile verblassen vermeintlich. kennt man ja von steam. das ist nichts anderes. war anfangs auch total verschrien. mitlerweile flennen viele, wenn mal ein spiel ohne rauskommt. 

vermutlich werden kommende ea-titel dann nach und nach allesamt an origin gebunden. dann beschwert sich niemand mehr, ist schließlich "normal" geworden. zu guter letzt gewährt man marginale preisnachlässe auf digitale distribution, umgeht somit zwischenhändler und logistikunternehmen und macht somit auf einen schlag um die 35% mehr gewinn bei gleichem preis.

ich denke die konsolen-spieler können sich mit der nächsten konsolengeneration ebenfalls auf solche schikanen gefasst machen. von mir gibts trotzdem keinen cent mehr.


----------



## Marktschreier (29. August 2011)

zwxk schrieb:


> Und wenn die was optimieren wollen dann können sie gleich beim Menü/Serverbrowser von Bad Company 2 anfangen - weil da brauch ich nicht Millionen von Daten zu sammeln um zu sehen, dass die überhaupt nicht richtig funktionieren!
> 
> Ich kauf mir sicherlich keinen Datensammler - nehm ich noch nicht einmal geschenkt!




Schonmal in die EULA von BFBC2 geschaut? Da steht schon drinne, dass EA deine Daten, Software etc. sammelt. Eigentlich das gleiche wie jetzt bei BF3 drin steht. Also deine Daten wird EA schon haben.

Im Übrigen bin ich auch nicht gerade begeistert von dem Schei...! Nur, wo wird man heute nicht mehr ausgespäht? Privatsphäre gibt es keine mehr. Zum


----------



## Mantelhuhn (29. August 2011)

ey jeder der facebook hat, hat sowieso seine daten nichtmehr beisamen... schonmal euren namen gegoogelt? da findet man alles^^ privatsphäre ist mir sowieso egal (hab ne homepage, da muss man im impressum ALLES angeben), also hört auf euch zu beschweren und zu schreien, die meisten daten ist eh nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## doomkeeper (29. August 2011)

und einige zeigen den daumen nach oben weil ea
sich die kritik zu herzen nimmt?

tut mir echt leid, aber solche mitmenschen verdienen nix anderes
als 10 peitschenhiebe 

EA: Her mit euren Daten sklaven!!! wenn wir wollen, können wir und werden
wir komplett euren pc durchsuchen und natürlich nicht anonymisiert an unsere partner weiterschicken!!!

Community: och neeee nicht mit uns!!!..

paar tage später: Ok. Her mit euren daten bitte? wir werden auch brav damit umgehen 

Community: schon besser , Toll dass ihr unsere kritik erhört habt! 

facepalm. sowas gehört bestraft


----------



## Chronik (29. August 2011)

Famer555 schrieb:


> ..., aber werde in Foren und in Umfragen meine Stornierung von BF3 kundtun, in der Hoffnung, dass sich etwas ändert in Bezug auf Orgin.


 Wenn die Umfrage von EA direkt ist/kommt oder wenn die Antwort der Umfrage direkt an EA weitergeleitet wird, würde ich das auch so machen.
Ich hab auch noch BF3 LE in meiner Amazon.de Vorbesteller-Liste und ich würde in einer Umfrage, wie ich sie gestellt habe, die Nummer 2 nehmen. Ich find Origin, naja, auch MIST, ums mal milde auszudrücken aber das haben wir früher auch über Steam gesagt. Mittlerweile haben wir uns mit Steam/Valve abgefunden. Darum würde ich auch die Nummer 2 nehmen. Freuen würde ich mich trotzdem wenn man kein Origin braucht bzw. wenn man BF3 auch über Steam laufen lassen könnte. Mal ehrlich es wird eh bald jeder große Publisher mit so einem scheiss Client kommen, ich weiß nicht was wir da als einfache Fans dagegen machen können/wollen.

PCGames bitte nicht meine bitte vergessen und so eine Umfrage starten!


----------



## maenniskor (29. August 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Sry leute aber ich glaube den wenigstens hier, dass die sich das Spiel nicht kaufen....Wahrscheinlich ist die Hälfte von euch bei Facebook angemeldet, oder studivz, etc....Ich will jetzt hier keinen flamen aber ich glaube es einfach nicht. Ich werde es mir kaufen, weil es mir relativ egal ist. Wenn es Personenbezogen wäre bzw Ip-bezogen würde es mir mehr sorgen machen...aber so...da ist facebook und jeder onlineshop genauso schlimm.


 
Hast Du die EULA überhaupt gelesen? Steht doch klipp und klar drin, dass auch die IP-Adresse erfasst wird, und da Du dich ja mit deinem Account anmeldest, haben die alles schön im Paket und personenbezogen.
Angesichts der häufigen Datenpannen großer IT-Firmen bin ich nicht sehr erfreut über die Sammelwut der Unternehmen, und die Vorratsdatenspeicherung, auf die in diesem Thread ja auch vermehrt hingewiesen wurde, wurde vom BVerG aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen kassiert. Aus diesem Grund hat die Bundesregierung nun Knatsch mit der EU-Komission. Und ein Unternehmen wie EA soll ich nun das Recht einräumen, das ich meiner Regierung verweiger?

Ich könnte damit leben wenn Betriebssystem inkl. Patches, DirectX-Version, RAM-Ausbau, CPU, Grafikkarte inkl. Treiberversion, sowie Maustreiber erfasst würden. Die restliche Hard- und Softwarekonfiguration inkl. IP-Adresse ist für EA zwecks Support eigentlich unerheblich. Insbesondere die eingesetzten Peripheriegeräte, wie USB-Sticks, externe Festplatten, evtl. angeschlossene Server und Netzwerkinfrastruktur. Und selbst wenn es mit anderen Programmen Probleme geben sollte, könnte man dies über ein Tool ähnlich dem HP HelpCenter lösen, welches ohne Installation einmalig durch den User ausgeführt wird und ein Protokoll mit allen relevanten Daten an den Support schickt. Wohlgemerkt nur wenn man Probleme mit dem Spiel hat... und mal ehrlich, in den letzten 10 Jahren hatte ich keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mit Spielen. 

Und zur Info ich nutze keinerlei Socialnetworks, surfe im Privatmodus und Cookies haben auf meinem Rechner nix zu suchen.

Viel Spaß bei der fortschreitenden Versklavung... 

I don't wanna play the part of a statistic on a governments chart (Police, Invisible Sun, Ghost in the Machine, 1981)


----------



## zwxk (29. August 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> ey jeder der facebook hat, hat sowieso seine daten nichtmehr beisamen... schonmal euren namen gegoogelt? da findet man alles^^ privatsphäre ist mir sowieso egal (hab ne homepage, da muss man im impressum ALLES angeben), also hört auf euch zu beschweren und zu schreien, die meisten daten ist eh nicht zu gebrauchen


 
Ja hab schon mal meinen Namen gegoogelt und selbst mit weiteren personenbezogenen Informationen findet man nix von mir.
Das kommt immer ganz darauf an wie man mit seinen Daten umgeht, wo man was angibt, wie weit man sich tracken lässt.
Vollständige anonymität im Netz ist eine Illusion, aber man muss ja auch nicht gleich deshalb alles private in die Welt hinausschreien


----------



## Heni67 (29. August 2011)

Nee Battlefield 3 kommt bei mir nicht ins Haus und es geht mir darum jetzt alles Online zu machen
ich will was in der handhaben das ich in ein paar Jahr mal wieder Spielen will und da möchte ich
in mein Regal greifen und das Spiel raus holen und Spielen.Ist mir auch egal wenn jeder Online das macht
ich nicht  .Die Spielindustrie verdient seit dieser zeit kein Geld mehr an mir.
Gott sein dank habe ich eine Große Spielsammlung in denn Jahren mir Angehäuft ,wenn ich
die wieder von Foren Anfange zuspielen ,habe ich Vorrad für gut 2/3 Jahre oder länger!!


----------



## NBCTerminator (30. August 2011)

Heni67 schrieb:


> Nee Battlefield 3 kommt bei mir nicht ins Haus und es geht mir darum jetzt alles Online zu machen
> ich will was in der handhaben das ich in ein paar Jahr mal wieder Spielen will und da möchte ich
> in mein Regal greifen und das Spiel raus holen und Spielen.Ist mir auch egal wenn jeder Online das macht
> ich nicht  .Die Spielindustrie verdient seit dieser zeit kein Geld mehr an mir.
> ...


 Dir ist aber klar, dass du dir Battlefield 3 ganz normal im Laden auf Disc kaufen kannst, oder im Onlinehandel wie beispielsweise bei Amazon, bestellen kannst? Von daher verstehe ich deine Aussage nicht. Ich bevorzuge auch physische Spielepackungen.

Ansonsten: Kauf dir mal ein Päckchen Deutsch.


----------



## coolmodi1 (30. August 2011)

Was haben eigentlich alle??
Bin ich der einzige Mensch der keine wichtigen Firmendaten, Bankdaten, Pläne zum nächsten Bombenanschlag usw. auf seinem PC zum spielen hat?
Jedes kack Programm sammelt heute Daten, sei es ICQ oder Steam oder ein beliebiger Browser.

Und wieso sollte es mich stören wenn die wissen welche games ich hab und das 50% davon mit crack laufen? Illegal ist das nicht! 
Da ich bei einigen sozialen Netzwerken angemeldet bin sind alle relevanten Daten sowieso schon im Umlauf.

Und jetzt mal zu Steam: Es ist tatsache dass Steam den gesammten PC durchsucht, ob man es will oder nicht, da einige, auch schon selbst erlebt, wegen Hacks/Cheats gebannt wurden die sich auf einer anderen Festplatte befanden und nie benutzt wurden. Singleplayer Trainer reichen da schon...

Und wer auf einem PC auf dem sich sehr wichtige/geheime Daten befinden mehr als das absolut nötige installiert oder ihn gar zum Spielen und Surfen verwendet, dem ist einfach nicht zu helfen.

Und nochwas zum Nachdenken: Falls es wegen diesen Zeilen nicht eine News gegeben hätte, hättet ihr die EULA, wie auch schon sehr viele andere mit dem gleichen Inhalt, einfach ohne zu lesen angenommen! Wer liest diese Dinger auch durch?


----------



## yRG7oned (30. August 2011)

Auch wenn es mich schmerzt aber ich werd mir unter diesen vorraussetzungen kein ea game kaufen.
Mein Rechner mein Privat Eigentum, was ich da machen geht niemanden was an.
Selbst in beziehungen sind solche sachen tabu, aber ea soll ich erlauben meinen Rechner zu durch suchen ?
Ich glaube nicht.

Schade um das tolle Game, aber wie auch andere Mütter schöne Töchter haben, so haben andere Puplisher auch tolle Games.
Aber leider werden sowieso viel zu viele die Games kaufen, und am Ende sagen sie so schlimm ist das nicht, weil sie ja nicht merken was hinten rum abgeht. 

Und was soll der schmarn, zu behaupten das sie uns damit was gutes tuhen wollen ? Wie haben Installierte Programme/Spiele was zu tuhen damit wie ihre Spiele laufen, wie unsere Spiel Erfahrung ist und vor allen dingen mit Bugs der Games ? Nichts genau, sie wollen sich wie immer nur Bereichern.

Wir meckern so viel über Activision und CoD, aber mal ganz im ernst bei dennen weiß man wenigstens woran man ist, und das hat nix damit zu tuhen welches Spiel besser ist oder so, aber bei CoD bekommt man immer das was man Erwartet ob einem das gefällt ist ne andere Geschichte. Bei EA weiß man nie genau was passieren wird, ich denke nur an C&C Zero Hour Support einstellung, und ja das werde ich diesen Idioten noch in 50 Jahren vorwerfen.


----------



## coolmodi1 (30. August 2011)

So ich habe Origin jetzt mal etwas laufen lassen.
Das einzige was es macht ist:
-etwa 10000x/Minute auf seine eingenen Datein zugreifen -> Performance 
-immer mal wieder kurz Internetzugriff auf Akami Technologies -> Online Distributor (Zu den über 2858 Kunden zählen auch Ebay, der deutsche Staat usw, von denen ihren Server lädt man dann runter)

Also schiebt mal nen ruhigen, da macht Skype mehr 
Wer trotzdem an Stasi 2.0 glaubt kann sich ja Procmon holen, dass zeigt alle Zugriffe/Anfragen/Aktionen von allen Prozessen an.
Hab damit gleich mal paar Programme entfernt die nichtmal im Tastmanager auftauchen, aber trotzdem mitlaufen...


----------



## Maddi20 (30. August 2011)

bin der Meinung von coolmodi1. ich verstehe zwar nicht so ganz warum EA das macht, aber ich weiss dass ich nichts auf meinem pc habe was man mir wegnehmen oder ausspionieren könnte. Und wegen Trotzigkeit lass ich mir sicherlich nicht das spielerlebnis von Battlefield 3 nehmen, denn dafür will ich es viel zu sehr. Vielleicht finden sie ja Diablo 2 auf meinem rechner und machen mir dann deshalb ein sonderangebot in Origin für Diablo 3 ^^ das will ich nämlich auch auf jedenfall haben


----------



## thetadarkphoenix (30. August 2011)

Der Punkt ist, dass irgendwann der nächste Entwickler auf den Zug springt und der Nächste und der Nächste.....

Irgendwann habt ihr alle 5 Programme laufen damit ihr spiele spielen könnt.

Einige meinen vlt dann ach mach ich das eine aus und das andere an, aber nach dem dritten mal Programm aus und das nächste wieder an, nur weil man ein anderes Spiel spielen will, nervt es.

Man zeigt wieder nur, dass die Entwickler mit einem machen können was sie wollen.

"ich verstehe zwar nicht so ganz warum EA das macht, aber ich weiss dass ich nichts auf meinem pc habe was man mir wegnehmen oder ausspionieren könnte"

Bist du sicher ? Onlinebanking ? Sämmtliche Passwörter ? Informationen darüber welches Forum du wann besucht hast ? Wann du welche Anwendung gestartet hast ?

Außerdem gibts Leute, die den Rechner noch für andere Dinge nutzen als zum Zocken, denen ist sowas nicht egal.


----------



## byaliar (30. August 2011)

@*coolmodi1*

Steam scannt nur die daten die im Steam verzeichniss gestartet werden und nicht den ganzen PC. das würde ich mitbekommen.lediglich die allmontalichen PC Hardware check ist FREIWILLIG durchzuführen.
Und im gegensatzt zur geläufigen meinung werden nicht die installierten Programme gelistet sondern nur die installierte hardware und desen treiber.
Von anwendungs statts wüsste ich nix.Und wenn kann man nicht erkennen ob diese gecrackt sind oder nicht.
Ea origin will aber komplette HDD scans und social webseiten logs sowie traffic infos haben. Das geht zuweit.
Steam einwendung zum thema social webseiten und chat log betreffen nur den STEAM klienten und die frindlist und ingame chats.Zwecks VAC


----------



## DrProof (30. August 2011)

es wird trotzdem gemacht...


----------



## Da3m0n (30. August 2011)

Ich persönlich finde Origin durchaus nützlich. Da ich bereits mehrere Spiele von EA besitze kann ich diese dort mit der Seriennummer aktivieren. Sollte also eine CD den geist aufgeben könnte ich das Spiel über Origin wieder downloaden. 
Nunja, für mich ist Battlefield 3 eindeutig ein must have, da wird auch origin nichts ändern.


----------



## MarkBrandis (30. August 2011)

Wenn es gemacht wird gibt es nicht viele Möglichkeiten.

1. Kaufen und dann verklagen (sehr kostspielig, würde aber vielleicht ein Grundsatzurteil bringen, Nach sehr vielen Instanzen )
2. oder es auch Grundlage der jetzigen EULA nicht kaufen.


----------



## coolmodi1 (30. August 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> @*coolmodi1*
> 
> Steam scannt nur die daten die im Steam verzeichniss gestartet werden und nicht den ganzen PC. das würde ich mitbekommen.[...]
> Ea origin will aber komplette HDD scans und social webseiten logs sowie traffic infos haben. Das geht zuweit.
> ...



Wo will Origin komplette HDD Scans? Dir ist klar dass solche Absätzte in EULAs und co. meist nur zur rechtlichen Absicherung dienen, oder? Nicht nur Origin hat solche Zeilen...
Und wie gesagt, selbst erlebt dass man für sachen die sich weder im Steam Ordner, noch auf der gleichen HDD befinden und auch nicht ausgeführt werden gebannt werden kann.

Und ich sage es nochmal: Nach 2 Stunden Origin hat es sich einige male kurz mit Akamitech verunden (harmlos), den SysWoW64 ordner besucht (32bit auf 64bit System ausführen -> harmlos) und durchgehend etwa 50x/sec auf seinen eigenen Ordner zugegriffen (wieso auch immer). Bis auf die Tatsache das es ganz schön Performance zieht kann ich nichts gegen Origin sagen.


----------



## Prilli91 (30. August 2011)

coolmodi1 schrieb:


> Was haben eigentlich alle??
> Bin ich der einzige Mensch der keine wichtigen Firmendaten, Bankdaten, Pläne zum nächsten Bombenanschlag usw. auf seinem PC zum spielen hat?
> Jedes kack Programm sammelt heute Daten, sei es ICQ oder Steam oder ein beliebiger Browser.
> 
> ...




Ich gebe dir zu 100% recht!
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Daten die Computerhersteller o. Google von uns schon haben!

UND? Das juckt mich nicht! Ich habe nichts zu verbergen!

Ich schrei jetzt einfach mal in den Raum:"50% aller die hier schreien, jetzt kauf ich's mir doch nicht o.ä. haben es spätestens im Dezember auf'm PC!"


----------



## Maddi20 (30. August 2011)

egal irgendwann wird sowas wie Trillian rauskommen, ein inoffizielles tool, das Origin, Steam und alles weitere einfach in sich vereint und sämtliche werbung löscht ^^


----------



## palombhp (30. August 2011)

Ne sorry,
was EA da tut finde ich die absolute Frechheit. Genügt es nicht, dass man 60€ für so ein game hinblättert? Die sind einfach komplett durchgebrannt und gierig geworden.
Es geht EA überhaupt nichts an, was auf anderen Leuten Rechnern los ist. Und wenn Ihr Euch die Entwicklung des Konzerns anseht, könnt Ihr Gift drauf nehmen, dass EA diese Daten verwenden und weiterverkaufen wird. Denen geht's nur um den Aktienwert.
Solange diese Origin Spyware Zwang ist muss ich wohl leider verzichten. Ein Kumpel und ich haben die Bestellung schon rückgängig gemacht.
Bei Steam habe ich die Möglichkeit die Sammelwut abzulehnen. Und ausserdem geschieht dies nur im Fehlerfall und nicht wenn Valve Lust auf ne Datensammlung hat.

AchJa, und Ihr zwei Helden einiges vor meinem Thread. Es hat nicht jeder mehrere PC's, die er nach Belieben für veschiedene Anwendungen benutzt. Schon mal daran gedacht? Nach eurer Logik bedeuted dies, wenn jemand Homebanking macht muss er Zwangsweise auf Games verzichten.

Grüße
HP


----------



## Maddi20 (31. August 2011)

ich sag mal so, wenn das origin wirklich ein spionage tool wäre, in dem sinne wie es sich manche denken, würde es gar nicht zum verkauf zugelassen werden, da es schlichtweg rechtswidrig wäre. sensible daten dürfen ohne zustimmung rechtlich gesehen nicht erhoben werden.
ich les hier ständig nur rumgeheule und panikmacherei, wer Battlefield 3 nicht kaufen will der solls halt nich kaufen, amen. aber hört bitte mit dem rumgeheule auf. Ich werde es mir trotz Origin kaufen, was der rest der welt macht ist mir schnurz-piep-egal


----------



## Corlagon (31. August 2011)

die zustimmung erteilt man mit akzeptierung der agb. du ließt nur rumgeheule und panikmacherei, ich lese naivität und ahnungslosigkeit. ob nun "sensible" daten ausgespäht werden, ist definitionssache. vielen kritikern geht es aber in erster linie um das prinzip. ea, valve und wie sie alle heißen, hat es nicht zu interessieren, was ich irgendwann mal deinstalliert habe. ich muss es ja nun nicht unbedingt zum 20ten mal runterpredigen. wer bf3 unter diesen bedingungen kaufen möchte, kann das gerne machen. wer ein problem damit hat, kann weiterhin kritik äußern.


----------



## Draikore (3. September 2011)

Kritik und blabla und keiner heult wegen Facebook, was wohl um einiges schlimmer ist als Origin oder Steam.

Und nein ich bin nicht bei Facebook oder sonst einer Seite angemeldet.
An die Leute die bei solchen Seiten angemeldet sind, hört auf zu whinen ihr gebt doch tag täglich private sachen preis.
Nur die meisten können ohne solche Seiten ja nicht mehr leben.

Bitte löscht euch dort und dann heult hier weiter rum wobei es dann schon zu spät ist weil eure Daten wohl längst irgendwo unterwegs sind.


----------



## Crizpy (3. September 2011)

EA=Stalker FTW!
hehe private IP 
und B3 werd ich eh nicht als admin ausführen^^


----------



## NBCTerminator (4. September 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich, ein gesundes Stück Misstrauen und Zweifel sind ja gut, aber manche hier kommen mir schon ein wenig paranoid vor.

Was mich persönlich am meisten an Origin stört, ist einfach die Tatsache, dass es viel zu viel Performance nimmt. DAS muss dringend entschlackt werden. Hallo? Performance ist ja wohl mit das Wichtigste für Spieler. Da ist ein "Gametool" wie Origin absolut widersprüchlich.

Außerdem habe ich keine Lust, mir zukünftig für jedes Game extra ein neues Tool mitzuinstallieren. 
Konkurrenzkampf ist gut, aber nicht, wenn er zum Leidwesen der Kunden ausgetragen wird.


----------



## Chriss8185 (4. September 2011)

performance allso da merke ich nix von allso wenn ich origin an habe ist meine cpu auslastung auf 0% so wie bei steam auch und wenn ich zocke über origin ist auch alles bestens.


----------



## NBCTerminator (5. September 2011)

Aha, was für eine aussagekräftige Kundgebung...


----------



## Weakmc (18. September 2011)

2.  Einwilligung zur Datenerhebung und -nutzung. Du gestattest EA und seinen Partnern das Sammeln, Nutzen, Speichern und Übertragen von technischen und verwandten Informationen, die deinen Computer (einschließlich IP-Adresse), dein Betriebssystem, deine Nutzung der Anwendung (einschließlich erfolgreicher Installation und/oder Deinstallation), Software, Software-Nutzung und deine Hardware-Peripherie identifizieren, um die Bereitstellung von Software-Updates, dynamischen Inhalten, Produktunterstützung und anderen Diensten, einschließlich Online-Diensten, zu erleichtern. EA kann diese Daten ebenfalls in Verbindung mit personenbezogenen Informationen zu Marketingzwecken und zur Verbesserung seiner Produkte und Dienste nutzen. Des Weiteren können wir diese Daten in einer Form, die keine persönliche Identifizierung ermöglicht, an uns verpflichtete Drittunternehmen weitergeben. WENN DU NICHT WILLST, DASS EA DIE IN DIESEM ABSCHNITT BESCHRIEBENEN DATEN SAMMELT, BENUTZT, SPEICHERT, ÜBERMITTELT ODER ANZEIGT, INSTALLIERE ODER NUTZE DIE ANWENDUNG BITTE NICHT.
Diese und alle anderen EA zur Verfügung gestellten und/oder von EA in Verbindung mit deiner Installation und Nutzung dieser Anwendung gesammelten Daten werden gemäß der Datenschutzrichtlinie von EA gesammelt, genutzt, gespeichert und übertragen. Du findest die Datenschutzrichtlinie auf www.ea.com. Sollten die Bedingungen dieses Abschnitts den Bedingungen der Datenschutzrichtlinie von EA widersprechen, gelten die Bedingungen der Datenschutzrichtlinie.


----------

